# Tuesday at Portland. More pics added



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2018)

Hers a few quick pics


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 24, 2018)

I was under the impression this swap started on Thursday.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2018)

if it's anything like an Antique Outboard Motor swap meet, they jump on you before you even pull onto the grounds.


----------



## barn rat bikes (Jul 24, 2018)

i have had that done to me in the past - not to bad at portland today , but it is early ! -


----------



## Boris (Jul 24, 2018)

Thanks for the photos!!!!!! Hopefully we'll be seeing more from you and others as the days progress. Good thing this is sooooo far away from me, I just know I'd be getting caught up in the moment and come home with an Eagle or something like that.


----------



## racie35 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thankyou for the photos!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's a few more sorry if there are duplicates


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 26, 2018)

Went up Thursday morning the swap was real thin Prewar stuff was non existent


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 26, 2018)

Oldnut said:


> Went up Thursday morning the swap was real thin Prewar stuff was non existent



So much for Portland. I may have to fly up to Copake next year instead. V/r Shawn


----------



## John Gailey (Jul 26, 2018)

I was going to bust my chops to get there spend a few hours and drive home.  After reading slim pickins on Thursday, I have no regrets.  Yea!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 27, 2018)

HAS ANYONE SEEN HARV OR LISA FORM MLC?


----------



## buck hughes (Jul 27, 2018)

Harv and Jerry were set up and Lisa stayed at home.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 27, 2018)

any more pictures of today Friday .


----------



## b 17 fan (Jul 28, 2018)

We bought a Whizzer banner from Harv on the stipulation that they signed it ! Both of them said why do you want our signatures , but if that will make the sell ....


----------



## b 17 fan (Jul 28, 2018)

These electric bikes were cool but pricey


----------

